# pkg version issues



## bod1988 (Sep 16, 2014)

Since the new version of pkg being installed I've had some issues upgrading packages/ports.


```
root@cookiemonster:/home/ben # pkg version -vl '<'
aalib-1.4.r5_10                    <   needs updating (index has 1.4.r5_11)
libGL-7.6.1_5                      <   needs updating (index has 9.1.7_2)
libdrm-2.4.17_2,1                  <   needs updating (index has 2.4.52_1,1)
opencv-core-2.4.9                  <   needs updating (index has 2.4.9_1)
ruby-1.9.3.547_2,1                 <   needs updating (index has 1.9.3.547_3,1)
t1lib-5.1.2_3,1                    <   needs updating (index has 5.1.2_4,1)
root@cookiemonster:/home/ben # portmaster -a
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

===>>> All ports are up to date

root@cookiemonster:/home/ben #
```

Using portupgrade has the same result. I've tried reinstalling pkg, deleting the entire /usr/ports directory and a few other commands suggested here for similar issues, but nothing seems to have any affect.

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-P7.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 16, 2014)

Have you been reading and following /usr/ports/UPGRADING?  Ignoring it is a very common source of problems.


----------



## bod1988 (Sep 16, 2014)

I followed the instructions regarding the latest pkg version, but I'm still having this issue.


----------

